# Any ideas re locking water cap ???



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hiya

Lost the keys for our old locking water cap so purchased a new one. If i remember correctly, you place the cap on ... turn it ... lock the key then the cap just swivels around!

Tried this today as we are going upto Yorkshire Tuesday for upholstery work however, no matter what I try I am unable to get the darn thing to lock !! 

I have tried WD40 etc but to no avail, the key turns in the lock so not sure what it could be.

Has anyone got any ideas / come across the same problem and found a fix ??

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mark.
Do not use wd 40.

Silicone spray is what to use.
Had same trouble on mine.
Can you lock it when in your hand and not on mh.

Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

is it a universal one? line it up before you put it in - Drew took ours back as he couldn't make it lock and blamed me when they told him how to use it!

It might not be that but worth a thought!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gixer-Mark said:


> Hiya
> . If i remember correctly, you place the cap on ... turn it ... lock the key then the cap just swivels around!


When you put the cap on push it downwards (inwards) as you lock, then remove the key.

G


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, put it in a bowl of hot water for 5 mins. 

Peter.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I don't bother locking ours!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you lost your key Telbell :lol: 
dave p


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Have you lost your key Telbell Laughing


 :lol: :lol: 
No- but spent enough on new caps over the years after bug-----g up the others

Risk it now :wink:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Fiamma Locking Water Cap - would this help?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Telbell said:


> > Have you lost your key Telbell Laughing
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'll remember that if im ever camping on the same site and I need a "tinkle" in the middle of the night.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh how tall are you Ian , I couldn`t reach my watering hole unless I was stood on a stool :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy
That's naughty to even think it - you beat me though 8) 8)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Gosh how tall are you Ian , I couldn`t reach my watering hole unless I was stood on a stool :lol: :lol:
> 
> dave p


As it happens, im 6ft 2" - Trouble is, it was Suzy that posted that comment, lol.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Is she six foot two as well.
Dave p


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Is the cap big enough ian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I'll remember that if im ever camping on the same site and I need a "tinkle" in the middle of the night.


If it's suzy knock on the door first so I can watch
(funnel provided)


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Many thanks all ............. a combination of the 'Hot-Water' and 'Pushing-on' methods appear to have worked!!

Might be cus it's new it needs harder pushing but it just turns around now so fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I am with you Telbell. The locking caps are useless, I gave up after my 3rd in as many years. Now just don't bother locking it.


Trevor


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Might be cus it's new it needs harder pushing but it just turns around now so fingers crossed !!!!


??


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Same as mine has never locked since day one but having read this post i might just try soaking it and spraying it before throwing it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When you spray silicone , spray into the slot for the key and also round the edge of the lock cylinder. You may have to do it several times to ensue good penetration.

Dave p


----------



## AeroMinx (Sep 14, 2007)

Cant find it now but there was an article on how useless these are, best cure suggested was to soak in hot water, gently pop apart and use very fine wet n dry on the two rubbing surfaces, follow this up with an application of 'food grade' silicone, the stuff plumbers use. I wouldn't use WD40 (fishy smell) or ordinary silicone type spray. 
It begs the question why doesnt someone make a decent cap, cant be that difficult when you think of the variety of locking petrol caps that last for years.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I had the same problem with mine on our Bessacarr 720. I was loathe to purchase a new one which meant another key to the bunch. However, went to he local Caravan dealer, rummaged though his stock and found one with an identical Key No. as the old one - it's better than "faffing" around trying to fix the old one, in my opinion!
Hovis :wink:


----------

